# January '10 Photo Challenge - "Musically Inclined"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the December '09 challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

For this month, I have decided to make the theme *"Musically Inclined"*, so lets have your very best shots of instruments, gear and performers; anything related the playing or performing of music really. For those that can't get to a live event, this is a good opportunity to test out your still life skills. Let's see what you can do then.

The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 


 The deadline for submissions is 31 January 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
*Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation emails will not be issued.*
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "January '10 Photo Challenge Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Josh66

Oooh - I think I can do this one, lol.


----------



## GA_mayne

I'm in!


----------



## ourenchantedgarden

I might give that a try! Have several instruments to play with!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa B

I just entered but I entered as LisaB instead of Lisa B. can that be fixed please?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

It won't make much difference either way, I know who you are


----------



## JLEphoto

Yep, I entered last night.  I can't wait to see the photographs.


----------



## Lisa B

Chris of Arabia said:


> It won't make much difference either way, I know who you are



Would you like an autograph!?


----------



## mrredline05

Mines in. cant wait to see the others.


----------



## tailz03

Mines in but i had so many i wanted to enter i struggled with my final choice!


----------



## lisa_13

i just entered


----------



## kennyshafard

Ooo, exciting! *Rubs hands*


----------



## LuminatX

Entered
Can't wait to see everyone elses.


----------



## ktanady

I'm in!!


----------



## smalls

im in, for the first time i had something that would work. whoo hoo i cant wait to see the other enteries


----------



## snowbear0924

I'm in...I think I entered once before, a couple of years ago.


----------



## EhJsNe

Dood, Ive got a picture a took last week thatd be perfect for this


----------



## cogi59

Im in.. had something from a trip last week that worked perfect for this month


----------



## lamat

well, this is my first day in the website, so my first challenge! i wanna see all the other pictures


----------



## frfefarfearz

oh i can still join!.. lemme check my pics if i have something that fits the theme


----------



## JimPowellPhotography

Chris, 
I know entry confirmations aren't typically done, but I was wondering if you can verify that you received my submission since last month my entry didn't make it through?  
I submitted it on Jan 14.
Thanks!


New Jersey Event Photographer
www.jimpowellphoto.com


----------



## HannahRebekah

Mine is sent away!  Looking forward to seeing the competition.


----------



## Josh66

lamat said:


> well, this is my first day in the website, so my first challenge! i wanna see all the other pictures



They all get posted at the same time when the voting thread gets put up.


...Still gotta do mine...


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

I'm in, sounds fun!


----------



## fast eddie

Just entered, first contest. This site rocks!


----------



## molested_cow

Sorry but I can't seem to find the answer to this question on the FAQ. Can I submit old photos, like one taken years back? Does it have to be taken recently?


----------



## JLEphoto

I don't think it matters when. However it cannot have been posted to this site before.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

molested_cow said:


> Sorry but I can't seem to find the answer to this question on the FAQ. Can I submit old photos, like one taken years back? Does it have to be taken recently?



The idea is that you are shooting specifically to a brief that is set every month, so old photographs are not really what's expected. That said, I am not going to start to hunt out the EXIF data for everything submitted on a monthly basis, beware though is someone decides to call you out on it. This is supposed to be a challenge, not a search through old folders. Ultimately, it's up to your own conscience though


----------



## molested_cow

well then you can exclude my entry.


----------



## Josh66

Well, I missed this one...  I was really looking forward to it.  I had planned on shooting it last weekend, but I wasn't really up to it...  Oh well...I should make it next month.


----------



## JLEphoto

Chris of Arabia said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I can't seem to find the answer to this question on the FAQ. Can I submit old photos, like one taken years back? Does it have to be taken recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is that you are shooting specifically to a brief that is set every month, so old photographs are not really what's expected. That said, I am not going to start to hunt out the EXIF data for everything submitted on a monthly basis, beware though is someone decides to call you out on it. This is supposed to be a challenge, not a search through old folders. Ultimately, it's up to your own conscience though
Click to expand...



Good to know.  I actually used it as a challenge and a chance to try out my new lighting equipment.


----------



## molested_cow

Challenges like these will not work for me. I shoot 35mm and I don't have the time to develop and do all the post processing frequently. Usually I accumulate the rolls till I have time and I just process them as a batch. I don't have the luxury of shoot in the morning and have it ready by noon. Too bad for me then.


----------



## Josh66

molested_cow said:


> Challenges like these will not work for me. I shoot 35mm and I don't have the time to develop and do all the post processing frequently. Usually I accumulate the rolls till I have time and I just process them as a batch. I don't have the luxury of shoot in the morning and have it ready by noon. Too bad for me then.



What about shooting on the 1st and having it ready by the 31st?  This is a monthly challenge...  It's not like you only have a couple hours to do everything...


(And even with a whole month, I still didn't get it done, lol.)


----------



## Kylerood

When will the voting process begin?


----------



## Bynx

EXIF data really means nothing. I can put today's EXIF data on a photo I took 30 years ago. So what does it prove? Although it would be nice to shoot for each challenge, it seems a shame some good photo that no one has ever seen will remain lost. If its a great photo and fits the challenge, use it. And good luck. If you want to know how to apply any EXIF data to any photo just PM me.


----------



## tailz03

Kylerood said:


> When will the voting process begin?


+1 i want to see these!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Sorry about the slight delay, I've been tied up with other things this week. All Being well, the poll should be up in the next 2 days, after which you can vote away to your hearts content. I should add that there are a lot of entries this month...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

The voting poll is now up - "Musically Inclined" Voting Poll


----------



## jessytsmith

I'm in as well.

Jess


----------



## webmaster705

HUh i just missed this one as well, i think i could do this, its very interesting, i hope i will take part in next one


----------

